# hunting Beach City public land



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I am heading down to Beach City to do some looking around with my daughters. Wondering if anyone has hunted that area? Any tips on the where to start? Any harvest pics? Does this area produce nice bucks? How's the pressure? Etc. Etc.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

have hunted down there many times- its tough hunting lots of pressure-deer hide in the swamps during day where u cant get to em best bet set up along swamps and hope u catch coming and going out of swamps


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I will see what I can find.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Way too many people. I've shot a few down there, but that was a few years ago. Now everyone hikes all of the trails by all of the best spots I've found. Most of the deer went nocturnal and changed everything. It's a shame, I saw several nice bucks over the years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

